# Process Your Own Deer at Home



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

After watching a couple videos on line I'm starting to think about butchering my own deer in the garage starting next year. I know a lot of you guys have been doing this for a long time, any suggestions or tips when it comes to doing this? 

A lot of the video's I see on line the deer is already hanging without the skin on it, I'm wondering if anyone on here would be willing to put a step by step walk thru together on how to process your own deer and what tools you would suggest. 

Couple specific questions I have:

1. Is it best to skin it while it is still warm?
2. Assuming you have a nice cool garage to hang it in, is it best to hang it for a day or two or it time permits should I just butcher it as soon as I skin it.
3. Do you wash the deer down on the outside or inside prior to butchering it? 

Also, if anyone know's of any good video's on line that walk you thru processing your own deer let me know, I found some on youtube but was looking for any others that you may know of.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

keeping it clean is the key! My way is to hang it for a day wash out the inside then skin then wash .then i cut off each legg prepp those on a table cut back strapps out and wash. i wash the meat at least 3 times before wrapping also cutting the meat right will save the flavor. I have cut some that tasted gaming and i believe it was the way i butchered it, I also double freezer wrap meat. Take yer time! good luck


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/other/recipes/2006/01/deer-hang-time

i had a video that a guy made,took him 15 min to quarter out and steak a whole deer but i cant find it, i was amazed with the way he did it...may be someone else has a link...

also i'm quite sure that rinsing leaves a medium for bacteria growth and is not recommended before aging...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Keeping it clean is one of the most important keys to processing your own. It is really not as difficult as it seems until you do it. You may not get the cuts right until you do a few but as long as the meat is clean and enough fat and tendons are removed it will all taste the same. I try to get mine skinned right away, off the bone, and in to a cooler. You can control the temperature so much better with the meat in a cooler. I fill the bottom of the cooler with ice and the put the meat on top of that in large bags. Then I put more ice on top to health speed the cooling process. Drain the water from the bottom of the cooler as necessary and fill with more ice as necessary. Once it is on ice in a cooler you don't need to finish the process for several days. You can do it right away or you can wait a few days to age it. I think the extra days may help it a bit but I usually don't bother. I get them skinned ASAP for two reasons. First it is much easier before the fat sets up. Secondly, it helps speed up the cooldown process. The only thing that would keep me from skinning right away are if I need to still get it checked in or if I may not be immediately putting it to a cooler. Very rarely do I wait though. At a minimum you can get it to the cooler in quarters if you are limited on the time. You can bag the four legs just spend the time needed to pull the back straps, neck meat, rib meat (optional), tenderloins (if you have not already puller them), etc.

I have started carrying a bag in the field with me to pull the tenderloin because it is difficult to keep clean and keep from drying out when left on the deer. The tenderloin is found on the inside of the body cavity against the spine. Once the field dressing is complete I pull the tenderloins.

I know there are some pretty good videos on line to get you started. I don't have any links to them right now. If nobody else posts them in the next few days I will try to add them.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I do pretty much the same as bkr43050 said. One thing I do though, as long as I've got someplace cool, I take the quarters out of the cooler and bags the night before I cut. This lets them dry off a little, and get rid of some of the slimyness.

I bone my hindquarters, and seperate each muscle. I then remove any tendons or silver skin and cut them into steaks. I also am picky about getting rid of any fat. My burger ends up so lean I have to use a little oil to fry it.

When wrapping, I wrap in Saran ( or equivelant) first, then wrap in paper. I highly recommend cutting your own. Don't expect the first few to be perfect. Just keep your knives sharp, and you'll learn as you go.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i too do my own, i never worried about perfect steaks. ill get the backstraps and sirloins cut into steaks, bone out a few roast and the rest gets cut into stew/kabob meat or ground up (no deer fat either, it taste nasty). i havent added anything extra to the ground for several years now and i think it taste so much better. ive tried beef suit, pork fat, pork sholder, i just never liked the taste when extra crap was added(if you make sausage you will have to add some pork fat) just keep it all deer IMO. it is easier to skin when the deer is still warm. if i have time on the day of the kill i will skin and quarter out the whole deer. ill wrap it in plastic wrap (scraps for ground go into a stainless steel bowl), put it in the frige and try to process the next day. i know lots of people like to age deer, ive done it in the past and honestly, i couldnt tell the difference. i used to vacuum seal, but being that i was burning them up one a year between walleye and deer, i just double plastic wrap it, then freezer wrap it and write the month, year and what cut of meat is on the freezer wrap with a sharpie. ive had deer 3 years old that was still good and freezer burn free. like others have said, it will take you a few to figure it out. but once you do youll be asking yourself, why the hell was i paying someone to do this?.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I leave mine hang for week if possible....temp permitting.....if it's warm I would put into an old refrigerator that I had just for the deer....I leave the hide on till I am ready to process....skin and start taking the individual muscles off the hind end and put into cooler after the hind quarters are done I will go to the back straps and use my fingers to get between the meat and bones....also I use my fingers a lot to get in between the different muscle groups on the hind quarters....
I freeze the whole muscles with silver shin and junk on.....vacuum sill....I use to cut into steaks and tips, but found the more you cut the more chance for freezer burn, and you can never put back the steaks for a roast if you want that...you can always cut to steaks after it's unfrozen or grind or cut tips....I always steak as much as possible and tip the rest for veg. soup, kabobs, beef and noodles etc....grind very little....always cut.... cross grain the meat....after I'm done I have a skeleton hanging....the fist time I cut the hind quarters off and chased then all over the table....friends do it that way and it takes two of them...I do all mine alone and when it's hanging you can put a lot of force when needed both skinning and cutting.....been doing it for 30 years this way and have never had a tuff piece of meat .....just use a small pocket knife too.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I prefer to have a table set alongside the hanging deer because I like to pull the front legs and trim them up on the table. I guess it is just a matter of preference. I also de-bone all of it and do similar to others as far as separating each individual muscle. This is not as hard as it sounds. The muscles pretty much come apart once they are cut loose from one end.

On the meat that I am grinding up I try to clean it fairly well up from fat although I don't get it all. I usually add a bit of hamburger to my ground burger, mostly to give it some fat content. Deer fat just does not fry up the same. Many try to remove all of the deer fat because it is strong tasting but I think the only time this seems to be an issue is when it sits in a freezer too long and has not been packaged well. I have been told that the strong taste that the fat gets is from the oxidation of the fat. As it sits in the freezer if any air gets to the fat it will break down through an oxidation process. That is why it is crucial to seal your packages of meat airtight. Either wrap with plastic and double wrap with freezer paper or I vacuum seal a lot of mine. This is also one of the reasons that I like to can a lot of my meat. Once canned the air is totally sealed away from the meat and it will stay as good as the day you canned it even a year or more later. And the canned meat is so convenient. Another thing I like about the canned meat is that I do not need to clean all of the fat from this meat. The canning process will separate it all to the top of the jar. If the deer is at least average size I make sure to cut out of the rib meat. I think a lot of people don't bother with this part. On a decent size deer you can get a couple pounds or so from the rib meat and it is easy to get by just taking your knife and running it along the outline of each gap between the ribs. If I can find the video that I remember watching on this it will illustrate it very effectively.

It was also mentioned about sharp knives. This is a great help. And also I like a fillet knife for areas such as taking off the back straps. It is thin and allows you to flex it as well. It just seems to get in areas that a larger knife has trouble with.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

the first one you do will be your hardest one. after that ,it's like riding a bike.this is something you can have the whole family do and it wouldn't takee very long to do one.depending on the weather,after you skin it besure to wash as much hair and blood off as you can.a small powerwasher works great for this.let it hang to dry and cool.if possible let hang for 5-7 days before cutting.(pending temps of 35-38degress)you can cut it up the same day as the kill if you wish.i have a box ready with all the things i need to debone one at anytime.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I like to let them hang in the cooler for at least a week(much less blood) Taste better to me also. I use a torch to remove the hair. I don't rinse the deer off with water, less chance of bacteria that way. Spend the extra time to gut the deer correctly and it will also help.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know some guys rinse out the body cavity, some don't. I think you can get by either way but the key is as Bobk said to keep them dry. If you do spray them out then make sure you get them propped open well enough to allow air in to dry them. Moisture does create a bacterial risk. Since I am cutting mine right away I usually do not rinse unless it was a gut shot and is messy. Field dressing neatly can keep a deer clean when the guts have not been disturbed. With the gut shot I don't know of any other way to clean them out.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

When I first started hunting, my uncle told me that a single deer hair will ruin the equivalent of a cubic inch of meat that the hair is sitting on if you pack the meat with the hair on it. Since then, I have killed numerous deer and there have been a few times when I processed them myself, opened a pack of meat to cook and it has had a hair or two on it. From my experience, the hair did not taint the meat at all. Has anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

I skin asap because it is real easy that way. I then cut the back straps out quarter the rest and put it a fridge for a day or two. Sometime I cold pack most of the deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ranger1957 said:


> Sometime I cold pack most of the deer.


By cold pack are you referring to canning? I do mine by what most refer to as "raw pack". I always thought cold pack was referring to fruits and vegetables. Just wondering.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I have always butchered my deer. When I started 30 yrs ago I hunted with 5 older guys who taught me how. On a Friday night after work we could skin, cut and package 2 deer, cook up a meal and shoot some pool. Now days I have to do it all myself and it takes a full 8 hours from skinning to washing up. I have always let them hang a week if poss. The one thing no one has mentioned is watching out for the scent glands in the hindquarters. Usually when the meat tastes strong or real gamy it is because the scent gland has been cut open during butchering. The bad tast can spread from the cut gland and also from the knife. They are usually mid way between the knee and hip down under the biggest muscle. A greyish lump about the size of the end of your thumb and surrounded by some fat. I debone the meat off the carcass so I look for them while separating the muscle.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

*http://www.fieldandstream.com/articl...deer-hang-time*

Like *wave warrior *states

This is a must read! 

bobby Joe can do it how ever he wants.... show me science!!! The above article does that..

I am a believer of letting the deer hang if the temp is right... If it isn't then quarter it and place in a frig. I have E-mailed the article above to friend's and fellow hunters and they have all said that they will never do it different again. That the meat is just better... Also The trick is to skin it and roll the hid skin up, just do your best to keep it of off it. 

PS. I am no expert but

I have found that If I keep as much fat and silverskin out of the burger the less gamey the meat is. (if using the jerky shooter this way is great) when I cook burgers with little fat I use diced onions and shredded cheese to add moisture.

Roast and tenderloins I do leave silver skin on and I don't slice in to steaks as said before less exposed to freezer burn. I just cut them to 4 to 5 steak chunks.. 

I have never heard of a torch for the hair how does the meat handle the torch? My father in law uses some sort of a brush.

He also as I have heard by many others not to use water on meat. It is ok to wash the cavity (so I have been told) because there is more bacteria from all the dirt poo and other crap in there that it is better wash it out.

I do waste quite a bit but it is all leg stuff heavily tendent stuff. I have the grill going and grill it for dog meat to mix it with dog food.. (By the way my dogs like me. LOL)

Neck is good for pulled deer bbQ 

Other than that the rest is pretty self explanatory. I only make steaks out of tenderloins, the rest is roast, burger, deer BBQ and dog snacks

I also have a good recipe for deer ribs.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Troy Dave said:


> I have always butchered my deer. When I started 30 yrs ago I hunted with 5 older guys who taught me how. On a Friday night after work we could skin, cut and package 2 deer, cook up a meal and shoot some pool. Now days I have to do it all myself and it takes a full 8 hours from skinning to washing up. I have always let them hang a week if poss. The one thing no one has mentioned is watching out for the scent glands in the hindquarters. Usually when the meat tastes strong or real gamy it is because the scent gland has been cut open during butchering. The bad tast can spread from the cut gland and also from the knife. They are usually mid way between the knee and hip down under the biggest muscle. A greyish lump about the size of the end of your thumb and surrounded by some fat. I debone the meat off the carcass so I look for them while separating the muscle.


The first thing I do is cut them out after I shot the deer....even before I gut it....I have heard both....cut them out and don't.... that it really doesn't matter...well I don't know for sure, this is just what I do
There is no....one way...(right or wrong) to do it, my friends do it totally different then I do....this is the best way.... I have found for me

Good luck, it is a very rewarding feeling to know how the deer has been taken care of!! from the time it was shot..... to the time you eat it.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, you have helped clear up a lot of the questions that I had. 

I know Gander has a lot of clearance deals going right now on grinders and processing gear. Any idea on where I can pick up a good quality knive and a meat hook to hang it from?

Someone mentioned their dog - is it okay to boil the large bones and give them to your dog? I assume they're like beef bones.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Get the outdoor edge knife set.. $60 great set good knifes.. 

any tack hoist is good. most are around $20. 

I don't give my dogs the bones. They might sneak one but I don't like it when they puck it on the hard wood floor's. 

A Grinder is a must!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cmalinowski said:


> Someone mentioned their dog - is it okay to boil the large bones and give them to your dog? I assume they're like beef bones.


i smoke all the bones i can for my dog every deer i kill. leg bones and rib bones, as a 90# doberman she eats the rib bones like candy.lol.

wildman, a torch works great for hairs (and feathers), get a propane torch and move quickly over the hairs, just make sure you dont stay in one place too long, works great.

a filet knife is your friend


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> By cold pack are you referring to canning? I do mine by what most refer to as "raw pack". I always thought cold pack was referring to fruits and vegetables. Just wondering.


Yes it is. My hillbilly roots have always called it cold pack.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I found a few of my old links that I will just drop in here.

Here is a quick way to skin a deer. I use this technique at times if, particularly if the deer is cold and skinning is tough.

Skinning Deer the Easy Way

Nothing for how to do it but at least this will help give you an idea how much meat to expect.

How much meat will your deer yield?

This site has some helpful info. There is a portion of a video that does supply some helpful insight although some of his technique is different than I do.

Ask the Meatman


I can't find the good one that I had from before. I think it was a guy in Kentucky that did it. It was pretty easy to follow.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I found the one that I was looking for. This is a good one. It starts out in the field but stay with it and it gets to the butchering. This is probably the closest to what I do that I have found.

http://www.stripers247.com/deerfield.wmv


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the video and other links, pulls it all together to see someone walking you thru it.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Everyone on this site has a slightly different way they handle the meat, I do also but I will show you what and how I process my deer one time. If you kill a deer send me a PM and you can come to my house and I will skin and cut one up for you. You can watch and take notes or whatever but I will only do it once. I have butchered my own deer for thirty years and the method changes according to what I want as a final product. Just keep me in mind but I do not want to start a school or a business.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you for the offer but I really don't want to put you out like that, I'd feel bad taking up your time like that. I think I'm comfortable with what I need to do at this point, just need to round up the tools and make it happen. I'm sure the first couple I do will take some time and I may have some wasted meat but once I get the hang of it and some experience I'm sure I'll do alright.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I plan on shooting one this weekend.. I think I am going to tune up my skills.LOL yes once you do it two or three times it gets easier.. I have a couple friends that come over and we each have our own job. It helps a lot..


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

L.E.M. offers a really good skinning knife (chartruse handle).
I also bought a video from them 7-8 years ago that is very informative. He brings up a good point in it about the ribs/rib meat and all of the bad bacteria in that area of the deer. All personal preference really though.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

a case of beer and a friend are very helpful to have when processing a deer


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

We have always butchered our own deer. We use a torch to singe any hair left after skinning, running it over real quick and it works like a charm. LEM has a set of butchering knives and personally I love them. It is all a matter of opinion though...but they are nice quality and a decent price. We also use pallet wrap to wrap our meat. Thicker than Saran Wrap and sticky so you get a nice good wrap on it that wont unravel. I just stick a piece of rebar in the middle, and have two screws in the wall by my wrapping table, that I ancor the roll to with wire...one of these days I will make something alittle fancier 
Then just write the year and what cut on the package with a sharpie. We add bacon to what we are grinding for burger...very tasty! I also have 2 recipes for sausage seasoning that are fantastic much better than any of the pre-packaged ones we have bought over the years....if you are interested PM me. Like someone already stated...grinder is a must. We have a LEM and it works great for the price.


----------

